# Has anyone read/ or seen the movie cujo?



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn that dog is crazy


----------



## Usarise (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's Kujo.....
And yeah I've read that book.  I then named my dog after it. :3


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

no it's cujo
Here's a pic of him up close

http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/cujo.jpg


----------



## Usarise (Jul 8, 2010)

Cool dog.  My dog's a wolf hybrid though, so he's a bit cooler.


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

Mine's a saint brenard with 2 diferent eye colors.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 8, 2010)

pretty cool.   Mine a german shepard and wolf dog. ^_^   Great huntin dog!


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

i also have a whimereiner or something


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

I've heard of Cujo, but I've never read or seen it

My dog's a terrier schnauzer mix


----------



## Usarise (Jul 8, 2010)

Jailbot said:


> i also have a whimereiner or something


Never heard of it.. :/



WillowWulf said:


> My dog's a terrier schnauzer mix


 Your dog is what people round where i live call a "punt" dog.   Its so small, you can punt it a good distance~ :]


----------



## Elessara (Jul 8, 2010)

I've read the book, but I've never seen the movie. If it's like any other SK novel to movie, the book is much *MUCH* better.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've heard of Cujo, but I've never read or seen it
> 
> My dog's a terrier schnauzer mix



Dejavu. I feel like I heard you say this exact same phrase before.


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

I like the part when the kid has to pee then the dog owns them o,o


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Your dog is what people round where i live call a "punt" dog.   Its so small, you can punt it a good distance~ :]


 She's not small though

She's about medium size


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 8, 2010)

Read the book, seen the movie, both are great examples of how simple a horror story can be.  Not all scary movies have to involve a Freddy Kruger knockoff or a psycho escaped convict killer or whatever.



Elessara said:


> I've read the book, but I've never seen the  movie. If it's like any other SK novel to movie, the book is much  *MUCH* better.


 
Yeah, the film kindof ruined the ending.  It's still decent but was both more satisfying and sadder in the book


----------



## Elessara (Jul 8, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Read the book, seen the movie, both are great examples of how simple a horror story can be. Not all scary movies have to involve a Freddy Kruger knockoff or a psycho escaped convict killer or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the film kindof ruined the ending. It's still decent but was both more satisfying and sadder in the book


 
Really? hummm... _~remembers the books ending~ _That was a beautifully put together and believable ending, I would be really upset to see it tampered with... but as with most SK movies they really do tend to butcher the books...

I'm almost curious enough to ask but I don't want to ruin it for anyone else... :/


----------



## Eske (Jul 8, 2010)

Jailbot said:


> i also have a whimereiner or something


 
Weimaraner.  :I

Also, a St. Bernard with a blue eye isn't really much to be proud of, as it's a serious breed fault, and a proper breeder would have tried to avoid breeding blue-eyed pups.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Eske said:


> Weimaraner.  :I
> 
> Also, a St. Bernard with a blue eye isn't really much to be proud of, as it's a serious breed fault, and a proper breeder would have tried to avoid breeding blue-eyed pups.


 Doesn't that mean the dog is deaf in the ear the blue eye is on? Or something like that?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm... a good thread created by killbot? The impossible is now possible!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 8, 2010)

I remember feeling sad reading the short parts from the dog's POV. Things like "he loved the boy and would die for him" just made it so sad. :c


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Hmm... a good thread created by killbot? The impossible is now possible!


 I know, it's quite a shocker


----------



## Elessara (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Doesn't that mean the dog is deaf in the ear the blue eye is on? Or something like that?


 
You're thinking of white cats with blue eyes.


----------



## Eske (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Doesn't that mean the dog is deaf in the ear the blue eye is on? Or something like that?


 
If I _recall_ correctly, only when the blue eye is a result of the piebald gene, and typically only if most or all of the same-side ear is white.  It's also not a 100% chance, but it is certainly a much higher chance.  So in a St. Bernard, probably not, because it lacks the piebald gene.  That goes more for Border Collies, Aussies, etc.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Elessara said:


> You're thinking of white cats with blue eyes.


 Oh well

This has nothing to do with eye color, but I know that if you get an all white boxer it'll be blind


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 8, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Really? hummm... _~remembers the books ending~ _That was a beautifully put together and believable ending, I would be really upset to see it tampered with... but as with most SK movies they really do tend to butcher the books...
> 
> I'm almost curious enough to ask but I don't want to ruin it for anyone else... :/


 
Yeah, I was also disappointed with how Carrie was handled in the way they didn't use the "stones", but to be fair the studio tried, it just didn't look right.  If you want I can tell you in a PM or something.


----------

